# Gibt es ein Tool zum automatischen abkürzen von Bezeichnungen?



## sargan26 (1 August 2022)

Ähnlich wie google Translator würde ich gerne wo einen Text reinkopieren und es sollte für die Wörter gängige Abkürzungen suchen.
zB. aus:
G0270 Sicherheitsschalter Servicetüre rechts offen (+G0270-350B3)
kommt dann raus: (oder so ähnlich)
G0270_SS_SvT_re_offen_FI

Quasi eine SPS Namen Generator um die Variablennamen kurz zu halten.


----------



## Biiebs (1 August 2022)

Abkürzungen sind doch normalerweise eine firmeninterne Nomenklatur? Oder gibt es hierzu allgemein standardisierte Abkürzungen?

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich hier kenne wäre direkt im SPS Quellcode mithilfe von "Wörter ersetzen" oder eben im Notepad++

Alternativ, einen eigenen Parser programmieren auf einer gängigen Hochsprache und dies als Hilfstool verwenden


----------



## ducati (1 August 2022)

Excel mit Suchen/Ersetzen

Sicherheitsschalter -> SS
Servicetüre -> SvT


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2022)

Du kannst dir mal die Makrosprache m4 anschauen.
Damit kannst du genau solche Aufgaben umsetzen.
Erfordert eine gewisse Einarbeitung, hat aber viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## KLM (1 August 2022)

Moin, ich wollte sowas immer schon mal automatisieren, aber auf Arbeit habe ich keine Zeit dafür. Jetzt war ich mal so frei diese Anfrage als Anlass für ein allgemeines Bsp. zu nehmen. Umgesetzt mit VBA in Excel. Und ja, Makros, Microsoft, Sicherheit, bla bla, der Code ist offen. Nimm es oder lass es.


----------



## s_kraut (1 August 2022)

Ich versuch gerade in meiner Firma durchzusetzen, dass die Jungs doch bitte einfach die Europäische Norm EN 62424 hernehmen sollen.
Die bietet ein einigermaßen durchdachtes und immerhin europaweit anerkanntes Verfahren an, solche Kürzel zu generieren - wenigstens für Feldgeräte.








						R&I-Fließschema – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Für elektrische Betriebsmittel haben wir erfolgreich die DIN EN 81346-2 im Einsatz. Zeigt sich wiedermal dass Automatisierer den Sinn von Standardisierung und Automatisierung schneller verstehen als sonstige Planer  🤠
(für die anderen: ist nicht böse gemeint und soll nicht arrogant klingen. Aber es ist einfach unser Job)

edit:
Offen heißt für mich vollständig geöffnet OPN
Zu heißt für mich vollständig geschlossen CLS
Drum gibt es noch ein nCLS für nicht geschlossen, was wiederum nicht unbedingt das Selbe sein muss wie OPN.
Und ein nOPN für nicht vollständig geöffnet, was auch wiederum nicht unbedingt das Selbe sein muss wie CLS.

Falls sicherheitsrelevant , kommt ein Z dazu und die Seite im Schaltplan wird ebenso markiert als sicherheitsrelevant.
(die Entscheidung für Z haben andere getroffen, bevor andere Z für Ziel auf ihre Panzer gesprüht haben    - ich schweife ab).

Drum noch als Tipp, bevor du es automatisierst, systematisiere es erst mal gründlich und in Abstimmung mit den Kollegen!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich versuch gerade in meiner Firma durchzusetzen, dass die Jungs doch bitte einfach die Europäische Norm EN 62424 hernehmen sollen.
> Die bietet ein einigermaßen durchdachtes und anerkanntes Verfahren an, solche Kürzel zu generieren - wenigstens für Feldgeräte.
> 
> 
> ...


Einerseits ist das gut, weil man beispielsweise aus einem R&I-Schema erkennen kann, was man zu programmieren hat. Andererseits ändert sich die Bezeichnung sobald du später irgendwann einmal im Programm die Funktion anpasst. Z.B. reicht ein Wert mit Alarmierung zu überwachen, oder ein Wert wird jetzt aufgezeichnet, schon ist die Bezeichnung anders und das R&I schon wieder überholt. Ich habe schon einen Programmierer gesehen, der hat dann die letzten Stellen zur Funktion immer ausge-X-st.


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich versuch gerade in meiner Firma durchzusetzen, dass die Jungs doch bitte einfach die Europäische Norm EN 62424 hernehmen sollen.
> Die bietet ein einigermaßen durchdachtes und anerkanntes Verfahren an, solche Kürzel zu generieren - wenigstens für Feldgeräte.
> 
> 
> ...



🍿
Jetzt können wir mal das Popcorn bereitstellen und eine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen  

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mit den ISO-BMKs als Symbolnamen nix anfangen.
Ich hab gerne "sprechende" Symbole (St5-KlemmungOffen_Ini) ähnlich wie es der TE auch machen will.
Das BMK kann im Symbolkommentar stehen.


----------



## s_kraut (1 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 🍿
> Jetzt können wir mal das Popcorn bereitstellen und eine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mit den ISO-BMKs als Symbolnamen nix anfangen.
> ...


Also ich hab mir mal ein kaltes Getränk bereit gestellt, Popcorn raschelt immer so laut.

Man kann mit den ISO-BMK schon arbeiten, kann sogar Spaß machen. Und es kann sogar erkennen helfen welche Funktion denn eigentlich gemeint ist und wie sie tun soll.


Dann ggf. noch dazu SP HH oder SP LL...und ab gehts.



Die Funktion leg ich mir dann wenn sie getestet hab in die Werkzeugkiste fürs nächste mal.
Das klappt mit verbalen Bezeichnungen nicht weil jeder sein eigenen Dialekt pflegt.

Nochn Edit: deswegen ist die Funktionsbezeichnung auch gar nicht editierbar sondern wird über die Kürzel aus der Norm angefüttert.
Das Tool geht halt nur für Standardfunktionen, Sonderfunktionen müssen wie früher manuell engineert werden. Kostet Zeit und Mut.


----------



## ducati (2 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Einerseits ist das gut, weil man beispielsweise aus einem R&I-Schema erkennen kann, was man zu programmieren hat. Andererseits ändert sich die Bezeichnung sobald du später irgendwann einmal im Programm die Funktion anpasst. Z.B. reicht ein Wert mit Alarmierung zu überwachen, oder ein Wert wird jetzt aufgezeichnet, schon ist die Bezeichnung anders und das R&I schon wieder überholt. Ich habe schon einen Programmierer gesehen, der hat dann die letzten Stellen zur Funktion immer ausge-X-st.


Ja... stellt sich auch die Frage, ob der jenige der das R+I Schema malt, die Funktion im Detail überreißt... Du glaubst nicht, was wir da täglich auf den Tisch kriegen.
Und dass das nachträglich korrigiert wird, kannst vergessen, wär ja nicht nur das R+I sondern auch Beschriftung im Feld, Dokus, Funktionsbeschreibungen...
Deshalb ist meine Meinung auch, dass es nie etwas wird, aus dem R+I die SPS Software zu generieren. Dafür sind die Schemen viel zu schlecht.
Zur Symbolik bzw. Bezeichnungsschlüssel oder Kommentarbezeichnung oder Kennzeichnung hat jeder Kunde, Anlagenbauer, Automatisierer seine eigene Philosophie. Da hab ich aufgehört zu diskutieren. Am Ende muss die Automatisierung ordentlich und sinnvoll funktionieren. Das ist mein primäres Ziel.
Ich merke da maximal an, wenn 2 Feldgeräte das gleiche BMK haben oder im Langtext etwas augenscheinlich nicht stimmt.
Philosophische Grundsatzdiskussionen führn zu nix, verbraten sinnlos Zeit.
Namen sind Schall und Rauch, sagt man doch...


----------



## Shortman (2 August 2022)

Generierten Namen machen nur Sinn wenn man diese bei jeder Anlage konsequent mit dem gleichen Schlüssel verwendet, sonst kann es Jahre später zum Ratespiel werden. Ich persönlich verwende seit 20 Jahren das BMK, damit eindeutig gekennzeichnet, aus dem Stromlaufplan als Symbol und im Kommentar steht dann was es ist, ohne Schlüssel, manchmal mit R&I Bezeichnung. Bekomme ich von den meisten Planern schon so als Liste. Beim Überarbeiten der Liste (auch die generierten Listen haben Fehler) weiß ich dann schon was alles in der Anlage ist und in welche Bereiche es aufgeteilt ist. Und wenn ich Jahre später wieder an die Anlage muss, dann habe ich vorort das BMK am Gerät und finde es in der Symbolik gleich wieder.


----------



## JesperMP (2 August 2022)

Bei mir ist es die BMK wie in die Schaltpläne und nach EN 81346-2.
Weitere informationen gehören zu die Variabelkommentar. Und das ist dann Klartekst und nicht ein 'Code' der bei jeder Programmierer unterschiedlich ist.
Eine weitere Vorteil ist: Ich habe viele ähnliche 'Objekte' wobei nur die Funktionsname unterschiedet sich von einander. Wenn ich die dazuhärige FB Aufruf mit E/A Variabeln befüllen will, dann kann ich einfach eine FB Instanz kopieren und mit eine einfach suchen-und-ersetzen die Funktionsname austauchen bei alle die E/A.


----------

